# channel 5 essex jungle



## leecb0

A while back ithere was a thread started looking for people and there exotic pets for a show to be aired on channel 5.
Now today i saw a trailer for this program and it looks like its not going to do our hobby much good. 
this is what it says about the program on the channel 5 website.


*ESSEX JUNGLE *
*A Special Edition production*

From crocodiles in Romford to tarantulas in Thurrock, boa constrictors in Billericay to carpet pythons in Southend, there are more reptiles and exotic animals kept as domestic pets in Essex than there are cats and dogs. In this fascinating series, we meet the people who sell them, the people who buy them and the people who rescue them. Each episode will focus on the who’s, why’s, what’s and where’s of the 30,000 exotic animals imported into Essex each year! o our hobby much good. 
this is what it says about the program on the channel 5 website.

The last sentance about 30000 exotics imported into essex each year?
Really if this is the sort of thing its saying it doesnt hold out much for the real facts of out hobby. I hope i am wrong but this could really be damaging for the hobby, especially if they have a load of chaves keeping snakes and monitors etc and i think i also noticed that numpty from that rescue centre.....D.W.A.R.F.......I dont hold out much hope for it, and i wonder how many guys from this forum are on it?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Monitormad's large female AWM is on with Hector the large male whom lives downstairs in the blokes bungalow. The bloke has been on several tv shows showing the care and dedication to his hobby.


----------



## Zimey

leecb0 said:


> especially if they have a load of chaves keeping snakes and monitors etc


Oiii im from Essex and im far from a "Chav" stereotype much :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0

Zimey said:


> Oiii im from Essex and im far from a "Chav" stereotype much :whistling2:


Look i have been unfortunate to see "The only way is Essex" so this is all i have to base my opinion:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just like if this program gets things wrong, thats how eny non keeper will base his opinion.

30000 exotics a year imported into Essex????


----------



## Zimey

leecb0 said:


> Look i have been unfortunate to see "The only way is Essex" so this is all i have to base my opinion:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Just like if this program gets things wrong, thats how eny non keeper will base his opinion.
> 
> 30000 exotics a year imported into Essex????


I have seen the trailer for that programme and I hate it, its not how the majority of Essex people live their life LOL

Is their a due date to when this will be on air?


----------



## leecb0

Whosthedaddy said:


> Monitormad's large female AWM is on with Hector the large male whom lives downstairs in the blokes bungalow. The bloke has been on several tv shows showing the care and dedication to his hobby.


Dont get me wrong, i am not saying that those who have gone on the program are all numptys who havent got a clue, and i am not questioning anybodys dedication or knowledge. What i am questioning is before the show has started it is being advertised with a totally false statement about the amount of animals going into the county every year.
These shows do tend to have a slant to them and trust me the Antis will be watching and listening to everything thats done and said, if edited badly it wont put the animals we keep and those that keep them in a good light.


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

is there a date for when its going to be aired


----------



## leecb0

Zimey said:


> I have seen the trailer for that programme and I hate it, its not how the majority of Essex people live their life LOL
> 
> Is their a due date to when this will be on air?


APRIL 20th 8pm


----------



## Zimey

leecb0 said:


> APRIL 20th 8pm


Cheers dude, will defo be tuneing into this!


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

leecb0 said:


> APRIL 20th 8pm


 cheers


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Did you see me and my south pac


----------



## leecb0

Scales and Fangs said:


> Did you see me and my south pac


 was you the ugly bald one?
I can see why you didnt get on the other Essex program:Na_Na_Na_Na:

have you seen any of it yet? has it been done well or are we all going to be jumping up and down with rage:whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77

Zimey said:


> I have seen the trailer for that programme and I hate it, its not how the majority of Essex people live their life LOL
> 
> Is their a due date to when this will be on air?


i too, hate 'the only way is essex', & so does the fool.:bash:



Zimey said:


> Oiii im from Essex and im far from a "Chav" stereotype much :whistling2:


this.:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

leecb0 said:


> These shows do tend to have a slant to them and trust me the Antis will be watching and listening to everything thats done and said, if edited badly it wont put the animals we keep and those that keep them in a good light.


Not matter the content of a show its always got a hidden agenda and although a balanced debate is supposed to be put forward it very rarely does.


----------



## MagicSqueak

Agreed


----------



## leecb0

Agreed i have been asked a couple of times over the year's to participate in the odd tv thing but i allways refuse. As much as someones intent to put across our hobby in a good light it is rarely done like that.
You are either portrade as a nutter, or excentric or something and in the end you could come out the other end looking possibly foolish or how ever else the editor wants to make you look. Unless you have control of editing then its just not worth the bother.


----------



## blood and guts

leecb0 said:


> Look i have been unfortunate to see "The only way is Essex" so this is all i have to base my opinion:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Just like if this program gets things wrong, thats how eny non keeper will base his opinion.
> 
> 30000 exotics a year imported into Essex????


Yep essex already has a program making us look stupid (like some of us in essex need help with that)..
As for the amount of exotics imported, id say that was close to the truth once. Used to be three importers close to me that delt in huge numbers and that was just a small part of essex..


----------



## Scales and Fangs

leecb0 said:


> was you the ugly bald one?
> I can see why you didnt get on the other Essex program:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> have you seen any of it yet? has it been done well or are we all going to be jumping up and down with rage:whistling2:


Hahaha, from what I've heard about the other one, I'm far to classy lol

No I've not seen any of it yet, they won't let us!! So I'll see it when you lot do. 

From what I know, we are the only shop being featured, they were filming with smooth and scaly but they closed down last week and didn't tell anyone so not sure what they are doing about that. The filming has been great and it seems they want to catch most of the good stuff that goes on but I'm sure there will be some not so nice bits. The impression I get is that they want to promote the hobby in a good way, as I said, that's the impression, I won't be surprised if something is edited to look how they want it too.

Please all try and stay positive and then judge it once you've seen it for what it is.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Smooth and Scaly shut down?

Bless, I got my little Hognose from there.


----------



## Zimey

Whosthedaddy said:


> Smooth and Scaly shut down?
> 
> Bless, I got my little Hognose from there.


Yeah I was a little shocked as well, it happened all of a sudden apparently.


----------



## blood and guts

Watched the trailer earlyer today, its got dwarf in it and if you have seen there animal 24/7 clips as well as there attitude on this forum and with people in the essex area its hard to see it being anything but negative!


----------



## JonnyB359

I thought it looked interesting and will be watching it just to perv on other peoples reps 

Hope it doesn't show rep keeper in general in a bad light. But possibly show that people looking to get one should think long and hard about responsibility etc.

BTW i think the only way is essex is hilarious/brilliant. They found a perfect group of people to exaggerate the stereotype. The fact that some scenes have been setup for entertainment only emphasises it :lol2:

Might not be so happy if i was from essex tho haha.


----------



## norfendz

JonnyB359 said:


> I thought it looked interesting and will be watching it just to perv on other peoples reps
> 
> Hope it doesn't show rep keeper in general in a bad light. But possibly show that people looking to get one should think long and hard about responsibility etc.
> 
> BTW i think the only way is essex is hilarious/brilliant. They found a perfect group of people to exaggerate the stereotype. The fact that some scenes have been setup for entertainment only emphasises it :lol2:
> 
> Might not be so happy if i was from essex tho haha.


 all tru mate apart from the only way is essex being good its nothing but oooo sailors and dogs in dresses


----------



## wilkinss77

JonnyB359 said:


> I thought it looked interesting and will be watching it just to perv on other peoples reps
> 
> Hope it doesn't show rep keeper in general in a bad light. But possibly show that people looking to get one should think long and hard about responsibility etc.
> 
> BTW i think the only way is essex is hilarious/brilliant. They found a perfect group of people to exaggerate the stereotype. The fact that some scenes have been setup for entertainment only emphasises it :lol2:
> 
> Might not be so happy if i was from essex tho haha.


you ask the fool what he thinks about it- he's from dagenham, & he HATES that show, because it perpetuates the essex stereotypes! & i hate it for the same reason- a lot of folks who watch it think we're really like that- & we're not!


----------



## JonnyB359

wilkinss77 said:


> you ask the fool what he thinks about it- he's from dagenham, & he HATES that show, because it perpetuates the essex stereotypes! & i hate it for the same reason- a lot of folks who watch it think we're really like that- & we're not!


I know it emphasises the stereotypes and i know that people from essex aren't all like that. I just find the 'blondeness' (excuse the stereotype and grammar :lol2 of the girls etc. amusing.


----------



## monitor mad

Looks like the only way anyone will be able to give an opinion properly is to actually watch it and then comment on what they thought of it good and bad points :2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts

monitor mad said:


> Looks like the only way anyone will be able to give an opinion properly is to actually watch it and then comment on what they thought of it good and bad points :2thumb:


While very true its easy to make a educated guess based on newbury being in it! im hopping to be proven wrong!


----------



## Zimey

Is this trailer only on Channel 5?


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

Zimey said:


> Is this trailer only on Channel 5?


 think might of seen it on 5* as well


----------



## scottswald

when is the actual programme on?


----------



## Zimey

scottswald said:


> when is the actual programme on?


Apparently next Wed at 8


----------



## scottswald

Zimey said:


> Apparently next Wed at 8


thanks mate :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0

monitor mad said:


> Looks like the only way anyone will be able to give an opinion properly is to actually watch it and then comment on what they thought of it good and bad points :2thumb:


Agreed the only way to actually know how good or bad it will be is by watching it



blood and guts said:


> While very true its easy to make a educated guess based on newbury being in it! im hopping to be proven wrong!


But if the guy from DWARF is on it then who knows what its going to be like.


----------



## MP reptiles

cant wait to see the big monitors!


----------



## PDR

There might be 30,000 exotics imported into Essex each year, but they are not all staying there! My Dad was buying snakes from dealers in Essex back in the 40's it has always been at the centre of the reptile trade.


----------



## blood and guts

PDR said:


> There might be 30,000 exotics imported into Essex each year, but they are not all staying there! My Dad was buying snakes from dealers in Essex back in the 40's it has always been at the centre of the reptile trade.


Yep its easy to beleave, within 20 miles of mine there was four importers one of whom i used to help unpack stuff. One year i helped with 7 imports and each had over 1000 reptiles and inverts in and he had sevral more on top i wasent around for. On these days there would be shops from all over the country turning up to collect stuff.


----------



## blood and guts

leecb0 said:


> But if the guy from DWARF is on it then who knows what its going to be like.


Well a educated guess says its not going to be good from his side of the program. We can only hope its to show a more balanced view and not dictate the hole program.
Shame i cant provide proof of a couple of things we know at present:devil:


----------



## Eddie_Mo

As a bit of a novice in reptile keeping and being in the area (even filmed a couple of times) I can't wait to see what they have come up with tonight!


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

Eddie_Mo said:


> I can't wait to see what they have come up with tonight!


 yer only a few hours un were find out


----------



## JurassicParking

Tonight!


----------



## hazza12

watching it now


----------



## MagicSqueak

To be fair, they kept a comment in where some feckwit put a boa round his neck and then claimed that coiling his head and neck is what snakes do....says it all really, it's always good to let the public think all snakes try to kill people....

Ceaser the caimen however, is a dude and his set up is awesome...more people need to keep their caimen like that!!! lol


----------



## JurassicParking

He just _had_ to wear the crocodile dundee outfit all the time.


----------



## Marco 1986

What a croc... lol... It just made reptile people out to be weird... The guy with the moniter... Awesome for his passion... But why the hell did they have to play sexual music when he was in the bed... And what's with the TV? 

Stop me if I'm over-reacting... But that program just made me think the rep keepers were weird... And I keep reps... lol... Bad times...


----------



## chandelierman

JurassicParking said:


> He just _had_ to wear the crocodile dundee outfit all the time.


That guy lives in the same village as me "great wakering",he has a rehoming centre (his house) never been there but it is only a 5min drive from my place.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Pretty good on the whole. We all know how the media can edit and twist to their own agenda but I think it was quirky and reasonable. Could have been better in many respects but be thankful for small mercies.


----------



## Zimey

Wasnt as bad as I thought tbh.

But can I just add not everyone from Essex dresses like Crocodile Dundee


----------



## bollocklegs

who cares what he dresses like the blokes doin a grand job !!


----------



## Meko

Marco 1986 said:


> What a croc... lol...* It just made reptile people out to be weird*... The guy with the moniter... Awesome for his passion... But why the hell did they have to play sexual music when he was in the bed... And what's with the TV?
> 
> Stop me if I'm over-reacting... But that program just made me think the rep keepers were weird... And I keep reps... lol... Bad times...



read these forums.. most ARE weird.


----------



## bollocklegs

Meko said:


> read these forums.. most ARE weird.


:lol2: to true


----------



## ginna

im waiting for them to get some nitwit like the one with the BD to give the reptile keeping hobbie a bad name and then everyone starts slating them on a whole and basing a whole agenda on 1 tit who doesnt know what they are doing 



I REALLY WANT A HOUSE LIKE THAT GUY WITH THE MONITOR THOUGH a bit bigger though and a garden for the monitor to do its business in :L haha 
just need to see how the rest of the series goes , could be good


----------



## kingsnake

If DWARF has 15 beardies looking for a home - what's the woman in Southend doing wanting to breed them?????


----------



## snakewhisperer

Meko said:


> read these forums.. almost all ARE weird.


fixed it!


----------



## Zimey

kingsnake said:


> If DWARF has 15 beardies looking for a home - what's the woman in Southend doing wanting to breed them?????


Just because some need re-homeing dosent mean she cant breed them, many other animals need rehoming should all breeders of these species pack in their breeding plans?


----------



## reptile_man_08

AAHAHHAAHAHA!.. at peoples overreactions.


----------



## Zimey

reptile_man_08 said:


> AAHAHHAAHAHA!.. at peoples overreactions.


Was that aimed at me or the person I quoted :hmm:


----------



## big dal

dwarf from animal 24/7 should not have any reptiles at all cos most of the time he is well well PISSED


----------



## PhilNDeb

lol i think i would be to living with all the kids dogs cats reps he does. Didnt think the program has been so bad so far. lets face it when you tell some people you keep reps they are either interested or just think your plain wiered anyway.


----------



## bignick

when is it on again


----------



## PhilNDeb

Wednesday at 9pm channel 5 i think


----------



## big dal

PhilNDeb said:


> lol i think i would be to living with all the kids dogs cats reps he does. Didnt think the program has been so bad so far. lets face it when you tell some people you keep reps they are either interested or just think your plain wiered anyway.


I no him and some one he knows very well they are always drinkin and the rspca no this I can't help but think what if his kids get in or what if they get out me I go get them but some one that don't no what they are doing will get messed up cos of him


----------



## kos

This show made the hobby look stupid!
that plonker in westcliff who lost his snke called the papers:lol2: and then said its in my garden:mf_dribble:What a TOOL:lol2:
dundee's doing a good job from what i saw but where was coodblooded? insted they went to the smallest petshop in essex:lol2:it was a joke
it just showed people having to give up there reptile because they can't look after them, which doesn't look good on the hobby:bash:

only mon-man, croc-dundee and am-zoo come off looking good the rest of them made us look like a stupid bunch of people that cant look after reptilres.
so i would like to say thanks to the idiots for making more people awear of the bad side to keeping reptiles because im sure with anough complants the govament will try and ban them:bash: or make it harder for pet shops to sell them CHEERS!!!:censor:


----------



## Bradley

coldblooded were asked countless numbers of times but they knew this was they way it would turn out and didnt want to be involved :lol2:


----------



## leecb0

kos said:


> This show made the hobby look stupid!
> that plonker in westcliff who lost his snke called the papers:lol2: and then said its in my garden:mf_dribble:What a TOOL:lol2:
> dundee's doing a good job from what i saw but where was coodblooded? insted they went to the smallest petshop in essex:lol2:it was a joke
> it just showed people having to give up there reptile because they can't look after them, which doesn't look good on the hobby:bash:
> 
> only mon-man, croc-dundee and am-zoo come off looking good the rest of them made us look like a stupid bunch of people that cant look after reptilres.
> so i would like to say thanks to the idiots for making more people awear of the bad side to keeping reptiles because im sure with anough complants the govament will try and ban them:bash: or make it harder for pet shops to sell them CHEERS!!!:censor:


Hey it could have been worse. Originally it was going to be a show all about Ian Newby, but they then decided to bring in some other people. If it had been just about the numpty Ian newby then it would have been far far worse. I mean those crocs were not even rescue's they were his own croc's that somebody was looking after for the last two years. And the funny thing is he got a load of local businesses to give him 20 grand to build that enclosure......for his own animals........not rescues.....Classic.


----------



## sillysam89

kos said:


> This show made the hobby look stupid!
> that plonker in westcliff who lost his snke called the papers:lol2: and then said its in my garden:mf_dribble:What a TOOL:lol2:
> dundee's doing a good job from what i saw but where was coodblooded? insted they went to the smallest petshop in essex:lol2:it was a joke
> it just showed people having to give up there reptile because they can't look after them, which doesn't look good on the hobby:bash:
> 
> only mon-man, croc-dundee and am-zoo come off looking good the rest of them made us look like a stupid bunch of people that cant look after reptilres.
> so i would like to say thanks to the idiots for making more people awear of the bad side to keeping reptiles because im sure with anough complants the govament will try and ban them:bash: or make it harder for pet shops to sell them CHEERS!!!:censor:


That Plonker you speak of used too (not sure if he still does) worked/s in Swallow Aquatics in Rayleigh, they have a small selection of reps n spiders. Myself and my Ex has just purchased a Tropical fish tank so for 3 weeks on the trot he & I went there on a Saturday to get more bits for the tank etc. He obviously noticed i had been in on a sat for the last 3 weeks coz he came over to me and mentioned that he saw me the week before. He then proceded to tell me about this huge 20ft Anaconda he once owned *pulls skeptical face* ....... my Ex then came running over and over heard him say about his Anaconda and said 'Yeh well i got a 21ft great white shark at home' ....and dragged me away...... seriously the guy is a numpty! lol and the show more than proved that..... funny how he didnt mention his Anaconda in the programme lol :lol2: what a nobber!!!


----------



## tanyau

big dal said:


> I no him and some one he knows very well they are always drinkin and the rspca no this I can't help but think what if his kids get in or what if they get out me I go get them but some one that don't no what they are doing will get messed up cos of him


 
Very interesting quote above. Makes me wonder why people that are in the know don't approach the Local Council with complaints??????? It also makes me wonder even more if true, what the RSPCA's agenda here is????? They would normally jump at the chance to prosecute a reptile keeper for such as above, and the actions seen first hand on TV???? Very strange, seeing as they use him all of the time too. This surely makes them guilty as well where the animal welfare is concerned??????? Don't suppose any RSPCA Official or animal rights person reading this would like to let us in on why they choose to go along with this. So many different people and comments from all over the net surely spell out that this Guy is mistreating the poor animals and many die according to reports here and elsewhere yet the RSPCA continue to take the animals to him, and businesses continue to pour money into *Iain's property*. It's not just the EMU that is producing eggs. Thanks to people not checking out where their donations are going, Iain is also building his *huge *nest egg too. It's blood money at the animals expense if what is being said is to be believed.

Perhaps the RSPCA don't care, after all Iain backs them to the hilt, and they like having him on side to show the dark side of reptile keeping. Time and the past repeating its self maybe????????? FBH, are you watching this GUY carefully?????




leecb0 said:


> Hey it could have been worse. Originally it was going to be a show all about Ian Newby, but they then decided to bring in some other people. If it had been just about the numpty Ian newby then it would have been far far worse. I mean those crocs were not even rescue's they were his own croc's that somebody was looking after for the last two years. And the funny thing is he got a load of local businesses to give him 20 grand to build that enclosure......for his own animals........not rescues.....Classic.


 
This is so unbelievable but true according to what was said on forums and the TV program. Surely this is fraud???? Why is no one investigating all of this????? Perhaps they are. I sure hope so. Does the Local Council really condone what is going on too??????? This is so hard to believe, when one reads so much about what a hard time other private keepers are given when wanting DWAL licences for example, yet this Guy could have had a Caiman jump out on a very busy main road???????? Anyone wanting a DWA licence in the area like to quote if this Council is as easy going as appearances from this program gave?????????




big dal said:


> dwarf from animal 24/7 should not have any reptiles at all cos most of the time he is well well PISSED


 
How about you, and all of the others that seem to be in the know complaining directly to the Local Council and the RSPCA??????? I certainly would if I had the knowledge you and others claim to have. At least by doing this you would be trying to help the poor bloody animals. I am sure these threads will be read, but they don't count as an official complaint, and therefore nothing may be done* if* Iain is serving their purpose at present in some way that could have long term affects later on the hobby.

I have not been on here for some years and it seems not much has changed. It's the same old thing over and over. Lots of talk and no action. Animals continue dying too. :cussing:


----------

